# Pneumonia Lung Scars



## FDB7 (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi

I am moving to Dubai in June and have concerns about the x-ray medical. 10 years ago I had acute pneumonia which may have left scars on my lungs. I have not had TB. How will this be dealt with at the medical? Will hospital records from the UK showing I had pneumonia which caused scars on the lung be considered in Dubai? Will the results of a Quantiferon TB Gold test help (best to get this in UK or UAE?)?

Many thanks


----------



## farrukhfja (Aug 29, 2017)

Hi,
Please can you share your experience, did you moved to Dubai and how was your medical test. Really appreciate your reply. Thanks


----------

